# Show line breeder



## OlgaB (May 9, 2012)

I am looking for a reputable breeder that have healthy and well tempered dogs. We live in WA but are willing to travel to get a puppy. Preferably, we would like to get a puppy on the West Coast but if we cannot find what we are looking for here, we are okay with travelling. Here is what we are looking for:
1. Male black and red german shepherd puppy. 
2. Parents must be absolutely healthy and have normal hips test results.
3. We are interested in Schutzhund and would like parents to have working titles as well. 
4. Budget: no more than 3k.

Could you recommend good breeders? 

I also have a few questions. When I was a child, I used to have a german shepherd. He wasn't a show line and didnt have any titles but was pretty much a perfect dog. He didn't look the way german shepherds look today though. His back was straight and his hind legs looked different from what I see now. I looked at many different breeders and most dogs look like this:









I didn't pay too much attention to it as I still like how the dogs look like until I watched this video: Pedigree Dogs Exposed 1/2 (BBC Documentary) - YouTube! (German Shepherd's part starts at 6:50 and only a few mins long) and got really concerned. 

Do all show line dogs that are also working dogs look like this and is this really an issue? If parents have normal hips results, is it possible that a puppy can have some issues with his legs? I just heard so many sad stories about german shepherds that have issues with their hind legs and really want to make sure I minimize the risk with my puppy. 

Maybe I am too concerned about this issue but I would really appreciate if those who are more experienced than me can provide any suggestions or recommend the breeders.

Thank you!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Huerta Hof... :wub:

Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OlgaB said:


> I am looking for a reputable breeder that have healthy and well tempered dogs. We live in WA but are willing to travel to get a puppy. Preferably, we would like to get a puppy on the West Coast but if we cannot find what we are looking for here, we are okay with travelling. Here is what we are looking for:
> 1. Male black and red german shepherd puppy.
> 2. Parents must be absolutely healthy and have normal hips test results.


I love the Black and Red color. I've heard good things about Nadelhaus in California. My girl is a rescue but she is from Nadelhaus lines.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I second Robin at Huerta Hof.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is what I suggest....go to some shows and trials in your area. Visit with the breeders, meet the dogs, check out the facility, ask questions. Find out for yourself and see which one matches your needs well. 

Here is a good place to find shows/trials:
USCA - Club Events find your region and email the trial secretary to see if the public can attend. Go out and see the dogs work/show. Meet with the dogs and breeders
https://www.gsdca-wda.org/asp/events.aspx
American Kennel Club - Events

Questions to ask and things to consider:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Remember to ask people what they are basing their recommendations on. I am horrified to think that I never asked why people were recommending the breeder I ended up going with, and when things started going wrong I discovered that 99% of the recommendations had come from people who had never laid eyes on dogs in real life from this breeder before...it was all based on a flashy website and word of mouth from other people who had never laid eyes on any of her dogs.

Heidi Theis here in Idaho (Treasure Valley area) is breeding very nice dogs. I have seen them in training and in their home, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy a puppy from Heidi. Her website is Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state! 

Good luck with your search!
Sheilah


----------



## OlgaB (May 9, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I love the Black and Red color. I've heard good things about Nadelhaus in California. My girl is a rescue but she is from Nadelhaus lines.


Thanks, I will take a look at their site. Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## OlgaB (May 9, 2012)

sit said:


> Remember to ask people what they are basing their recommendations on. I am horrified to think that I never asked why people were recommending the breeder I ended up going with, and when things started going wrong I discovered that 99% of the recommendations had come from people who had never laid eyes on dogs in real life from this breeder before...it was all based on a flashy website and word of mouth from other people who had never laid eyes on any of her dogs.
> 
> Heidi Theis here in Idaho (Treasure Valley area) is breeding very nice dogs. I have seen them in training and in their home, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy a puppy from Heidi. Her website is Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, it's a good point. Ideally, I was hoping to hear from people who already own dogs like I am looking for and can recommend their breeders. I have done a lot of research already but as soon as I find a breeder that I like, I google for reviews and a lot of negative comments come up. I know it doesn't mean that I will end with a bad puppy from them, but I don't want to risk it. I had a dog with health issues before (not a German Shepherd) and I definitely don't want to experience it again.

Thanks for the suggestion. I will check out the breeder you suggested!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OlgaB said:


> Thanks, I will take a look at their site. Your dog is beautiful!


Thank you! Hard to believe someone gave her up.  I have her papers she was a owner surrender. There is a beautiful Red and Black boy in a shelter in California right now. I just posted him in the rescue section.


----------



## OlgaB (May 9, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Here is what I suggest....go to some shows and trials in your area. Visit with the breeders, meet the dogs, check out the facility, ask questions. Find out for yourself and see which one matches your needs well.
> 
> Here is a good place to find shows/trials:
> USCA - Club Events find your region and email the trial secretary to see if the public can attend. Go out and see the dogs work/show. Meet with the dogs and breeders
> ...


Thanks for the links! Yes, I went to the local dog show to see the dogs just like you suggested. Unfortunately, I was not impressed by what I saw, and based on the way those dogs looked like, I would never get a puppy from them. 
I was planning to look at the local breeders and visit them, and I am definitely going to do that but if I only focus on local breeders, it will limit me to the breeders in this area... I was hoping to hear from people who already have german shepherds and are extremely happy with their dogs so they could recommend some breeders. This way I will know who to contact and possible visit them even if they are outside of WA before I purchase a puppy from them.


----------



## OlgaB (May 9, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I second Robin at Huerta Hof.





Wild Wolf said:


> Huerta Hof... :wub:
> 
> Huerta Hof German Shepherds



Thanks! I will definitely take a look at their website. If I may ask, do you have dogs from them? or do you know someone who has their dogs? Just like someone suggested in this thread, I just want to avoid recommendations based only on a nice website


----------



## OlgaB (May 9, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Thank you! Hard to believe someone gave her up.  I have her papers she was a owner surrender. There is a beautiful Red and Black boy in a shelter in California right now. I just posted him in the rescue section.


Yes, it's extremely sad when people leave their dogs like they are some sort of toys  The dog you posted look really nice too and I really hope he will find a nice home soon. I still need to wait a few months (2-6) before I get a dog though. I am just doing my research early.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

OlgaB said:


> Thanks! I will definitely take a look at their website. If I may ask, do you have dogs from them? or do you know someone who has their dogs? Just like someone suggested in this thread, I just want to avoid recommendations based only on a nice website


She is a poster on here. There are several people who have her dogs and they all seem very happy. She seems like a nice person. If you message her I'm sure she will respond.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Call Andrew
von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------

